

Apple Has Its Own Maps with Turn-by-Turn Navigation, 3D, and Tons More - vmyy99
http://gizmodo.com/5917324/apple-maps-apple-has-its-own-maps

======
pkulak
3D is cool and all, but where are the transit, walking, and cycling
directions?

------
jel
With all this diversification, Apple to starting to look like a younger Google

